# مساعدة بحث عن المحاكاه في الحاسوب



## الوحيـده (6 مايو 2010)

سلام 
كييييفكم
انا عضوه جديده محتاجه منكم مساعده اذا ممكن
مطلوب مني بحث عن المحاكاه في الحاسوب بالعربي ياليت لو تحطون لي بحث او معلومات اكون شاكره لكم ومطلوب مني 20 صفحه عن موضوع البحث

انتظر ردكم
موووفقين يارب


----------



## zamalkawi (6 مايو 2010)

مطلوب منك "بحث" أي أنه عليك أن "تبحثي" لا أن تأخذي بحث جاهز
من الممكن أن تجدي بحثا جاهزا، ولكن ليس هذا هو الهدف من العملية التعليمية


----------



## vipvip2010 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------

